# My Betta keeps hiding in his house all day



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi
I am very new to having a fish I've had my male betta for about a month now. I just did a 100% water change 2 days ago, with betta pro water, which I have used from the start. I recently noticed this morning that he was hiding in his pineapple home. He hasn't came out all day, I tried feeding him (betta tropical fish flake food) he ate a little bit then went straight back into his home. He usually greets me right away and is very active. Now he kinda sticks to the sides of the 1 gallon fish bowl I have. I have no filter no air pump or heater. He acts like he is sleeping all day. I'm worried that he is sick..any suggestions?

I forgot to mention when he does come out, he is very jumpy at first like he is scared then goes to the surface than straight to the sides of the bowl, then back in his home.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Well there are a few causes for skittish fish. 
Temperature changes in the water can cause them to slow down and hide in small corners where the water is slightly warmer. 
Bright lights or stimulus in the room he is in may be scaring him (I sometimes startle my fish if I walk past the tank too quickly and they dont see me)
Also sleeping changes if a light is accidentally left on or something woke him up- he may just be having a snooze day to recharge (my own fish crawl into their houses to resume sleeping if I have to wake up early).

I can't comment on the pro water since I use treated tap water myself and can't offer suggestions in that regard.


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

It's usually a good idea to have a heater in with bettas - when they get cold, they get a bit sluggish. Maybe he is cold?


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you acclimate him to the new water slowly?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Betta fish are tropical and need a minimum temperature of 76 (some will say higher). 
How often do you clean his tank and what is the temperature normally?
As the others said, not temperature matching the water is enough to cause him stress. Stress can lead to illness.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You have a lot to learn. We're happy to help you learn it. Start here

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/betta-basics-introduction-bettafish-care-232570/

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I purchased a thermometer for him and after waiting 2 hours it still hasn't given me a reading yet. Is my water to cold to even give a correct reading? He has came out of his house a little more now, but I fed him this morning and he only ate a couple of flakes. He usually eats every last bit.


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Have you bought a heater yet? If not I would try to get one within the next few days. Many pet stores tell you that they don't need a heater but a betta is a tropical fish and all tropical fish need heaters


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

What is the minimum temperature that your thermometer shows? eg. 66F, 64F
If after 2 hours it's still not showing a temperature the water must be really cold.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

For a 1 gal I wouldn't get a heater more than 8 Watts!! I have an 8 and a 10, both in gallon bowls, the 10W keeps getting up past 85, and I have to let it cool for a while and plug it back... huge hassle! the 8W stays at a happy 78-84, depending on the temp in the house.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

I checked the temp this morning, and it is still not reading anything. My water must be to cold. I wont be able to get to a pet store until Saturday, I live in a country area and the closest is three hours away. I hope my buddy will be ok till then. He is swimming around like normal but still loves being in his house. I tried feeding him pellet food this morning but still wouldn't eat that, should I try to go back to the flake food since he ate a couple of flakes?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't force him to eat, or entice him too much. As cold as it is, it will slow his digestion which may be problematical. He can go a week without eating. If he takes a few flakes, fine.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just called around for the pet stores for the town I am going. and I found a 7.5watt slim heater for bettas & bowls. The lady also said that I could even put the heater underneath the bowl. would you guys recommend this or should the heater be placed inside the water. I also just read that you shouldn't keep the light on in the bowl the whole time because it will stress out your fish. Is that accurate?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

No. 

For only a few dollars more you can get an adjustable heater. A short 25W heater like this one Amazon.com: Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini, 25-Watt: Pet Supplies will fit in your bowl *** (which you ought to plan on replacing anyway). A preset with a thermostat is second best (for about the same price). Those <10W slims and pads are useless, even dangerous; the temperature varies too much. Cold steady is better than variable. Haveyouhadyourteayet )post #10) has a 6* variation "depending on the temp in the house." While not dangerous, this is not optimum.

Never skimp on a heater. They're too important.

Have you gotten any reading on your thermometer? You might try an incandescent lightbulb to at least get the temperature up into the 70's. I hate to recommend stuff like that, but if your water is less than 64*, I worry.

***That heater is incorrectly labeled "preset." It is actually a good adjustable heater. I use them in 5 of my tanks.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

And I wanted to mention: You're better off using tapwater with Prime water conditioner by Seachem. Prime detoxifies ammonia which is important in a small bowl. Dose @2-drops/gallon every water change, which should be every second or third day for a 1g bowl. And 1-drop/gal daily.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

I appreciate all the feedback very much!!! I definitely plan on getting a bigger tank. I'm going to look for one on Saturday when I go out of town! Prime does sound better because I just cant keep up with this betta water and living so far away from anywhere that has it! My 2 year old received our fish for Christmas and has grown so attached to him, I really don't want him to die. I have never had a fish before so thank you all so much!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Chelsea,

I'm glad you're getting a larger tank. 3-5G would be ideal. Make sure it has a filter as well as a heater (if adjustable, set to 78-80F). Don't keep the lights on all the time -- that does stress your fish.

Good luck!

GBose


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with gbose that constant light will stress a Betta. They like a day/night cycle, just like most critters including us. But if all you have is a lighbulb to warm the tank, then warm the tank, consistently. 

Here's something you might try. Put a sheet of aluminum foil on top of your tank. Put the lightbulb over that. See if the temperature reads in the 70s and stable. Let me know if this works.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have one of those led betta bowls will the light be strong enough to warm the water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

chelsea28 said:


> I have one of those led betta bowls will the light be strong enough to warm the water
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LED lights don't give off heat, really. I doubt they would have any effect on the water temp.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

No. LEDs don't put out any heat. That's what makes them so energy efficient.

Pretty soon you won't be able to buy incandescent bulbs anywhere. They put out more heat than light.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad to see you taking so much care of your fish. He sure is a lucky boy 

As much trouble as it may seem getting him all his new gear, once set up it is a breeze, plus bettas with larger tank space and a good water temp swim about a lot more so he should be out and about far more often to stretch his fins, meaning you and your family can spend more quality time.

Can't wait to see updates/pictures of the little gentlemen.


----------



## chelsea28 (Jan 13, 2014)

So quick little up date! I bought a larger tank on Saturday I went with the three gallon and I ordered a bottle of prime with the heater that Hallyx mentioned I can't wait til it comes in.. I did buy a new thermometer and it is reading 68.4 so it is on the cold side.. But our buddy sure likes to make foam bubbles nests and his appetite is back! I also turn his light off at night!


----------

